# New rider sharing thoughts (not a troll so hear me out)



## van morrison (Jun 21, 2017)

So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:

And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.

I cannot tell you how many Lyft promotional emails I have trashed that promised me $100 in free ride credit because I hate the tip option. I turn away their "free money" and won't use the app. I deleted the app and will never use them. Anti-tipping is the only reason I used Uber.

It's not that I'm cheap but tipping is a hassle and I hate the uneasiness around it. I am not opposed to you guys getting paid better or working the tip into my fare. But I hope people can read this and understand that I hate the element of giving me an option of what to give as that makes me and a lot of people very uncomfortable. I would be totally OK with people who get consistently high ratings getting paid more and maybe that's how they improve driver behavior and encourage great service but I don't feel comfortable with me having that option. I honestly avoid a lot of social environments and economic situations because I hate tipping.
I'm sure I dont speak for everyone but there's definitely a segment of the population that agrees with me.

I'm just not comfortable. Someone mentioned in another thread that they expect five dollars per trip in tips. That's crazy, not only is that bringing the price closer to what a normal taxi (lose the savings) would charge, we shouldn't have to tip to compensate for Uber's poor payment.
I only use Uber because it is hasslefree, cheap, and convenient. The adding of tipping will just stop me from using the service altogether. I hate taxis mentioning, or making me feel guilted into tipping.

And I think Uber realizes now how important drivers are but instead of addressing it properly by offering benefits or a better wage they forgot how important riders were. Only time will tell if my sentiment is echoed and the company starts to downsize or loser ridership. I honestly have no idea if that will really happen but I won't be using either app now and drive. I used to use Uber even when I had a car because it was easy and fun. Not anymore. If it's going to be only a dollar or two cheaper than calling a cab I would just call a cab every time.

The company is screwing themselves over by including tipping and I think they will pay for it down the road. To cave to the drivers concessions this early on is a sign of weakness and ignoring the fundamentals of the business model (one that all drivers agreed too). If more drivers decided to stop driving then they could afford to pay the drivers that still work there a more suitable wage and avoid this to be an issue. But to my defense, I never looked at Uber as a job anyone would want to do full-time. As many other riders have suggested in their posts, it always seemed like a fun part-time job to do if you have extra time and want to make a little extra money. That was sort of how the company marketed the driving position in my thoughts. So hearing people complain about it after they have agreed to the terms of their job seems ridiculous. If you don't like it you should just drive somewhere else. Clearly that's not what happened and things are changing. Obviously I am not a fan so I just want to share my thoughts.

Bottom line: I would be happy if they just raise the price of the fare and give you guys a tip included as we (most riders) thought that was included initially. Again, I'm not here to be cheap but explain that I hate to be in a tipping guilt-trip situation. It will prevent me from using a service at all. Not that I think any of you will mind because you probably don't agree with what I'm saying, but I can assure you I am not alone and that the company needs riders just as much as the drivers. To me, they just gave away the only edge they had over any other rider-app or taxi services. And they should be concerned about it...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


I won't speak for anyone else, but I, as a driver, won't miss you. If you don't see the difference between us and taxis, and taxis do get tips, you haven't been paying attention at all. With Uber you get to not have to wait 45 minutes for your ride to show up, you get a clean well running car, a safe ride.

The simple fact of the matter is that in this country, people in the service industry get tipped. We are not compensated well for what we do, and we rely on our tips. If you don't like it, please feel free to purchase a car and drive yourself around. Or take a bus and sit next to some smelly person who hasn't bathed in the week. Have a good life.


----------



## van morrison (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks Suze.

I won't be responding to all of these but I appreciate your response, as I said in my post...I already figured that you wouldn't miss me.
But if my thoughts are echoed (and time will only tell if that's the case), you will eventually... that or just leave and get a job that pays better...or has more riders.
Which is something that those who drive now and are upset can do now if inclined.

BUT to be clear I'd choose the smelly person on the bus over someone dropping tacky hints about wanting a tip throughout my ride. Don't get me wrong, both situations are sleazy and uncomfortable for me, but at least I don't have to pay the "smelly person" an additional $5 after the unpleasantness. (And I drive).

You have a great life as well!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

van morrison said:


> It's not that I'm cheap but tipping is a hassle and I hate the uneasiness around it. I honestly avoid a lot of social environments and economic situations because I hate tipping.


Your brother and sister-in-law were some of my very good friends back in the 80's. My wife and I had this married couple that we loved. They were awesome except when it came to going out for a night on the town. Even with top service at fine restaurants, night clubs and the like this couple would never tip. Long story short. We now only invite them over to the house and never for a night on the town.
You need to look at tipping as a performance bonus. Quarterbacks get a bonus for throwing for 4000 yards, truck drivers get a bonus for 100,000 accident free miles and service personnel should get a tip (amount varies) for making your experience with them enjoyable.
A good waiter can make an evening with only a mediocre meal seem wonderful as a poor waiter can make the best filet in the world seem only ok.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

van morrison said:


> Thanks Suze.
> 
> I won't be responding to all of these but I appreciate your response, as I said in my post...I already figured that you wouldn't miss me.
> But if my thoughts are echoed (and time will only tell if that's the case), you will eventually... that or just leave and get a job that pays better...or has more riders.
> ...


So out of curiosity do you not tip anyone ever? Not a waitress not a cab driver not a bell hop? Also the tipping portion is electronic via the app. It can be done 30 days after the ride. So I don't understand why you would feel uncomfortable. You don't even have to say a word to the driver the whole time. Fyi if a driver was dropping hints on a tip then they probably don't deserve one. I cant imagine all your drivers did that. Also why would you not take uber or lyft and take a taxi? If uber is cheaper even with a tip? Fyi taxi drivers expect a tip and are mostly not shy about telling you


----------



## van morrison (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks Seal.

I completely understand where you're coming from. But you need to understand that I'm trying to say that I'm not comfortable with the idea of having to tip. 
Yes maybe that's a mindset that was more prevalent in the 80s but I wouldn't know as I was born in the 80s.
I totally agree that good performers should get rewarded with maybe better wages "I.E. your filet/fine-dinning comment". 

But I disagree that tipping was the right way to go. I think the rating system should tie directly into higher pay and maybe that would be the way that great service is awarded. As a rider I just don't like to have that responsibility on me. Hope that makes sense. 

Thanks again for writing!


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

If you don't want to tip don't but using the it's awkward is a load of bull. As I stated you never even have to communicate or look at your driver to tip now. I would understand your awkwardness if it was a cash system. Also using the tipping part as a reason to pay more for a lesser form of service seems idiotic. Seems like your trolling more then anything. Also your poll is misleading. If I am solicitated then it's awkward but it is not awkward to tip otherwise


----------



## van morrison (Jun 21, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> So out of curiosity do you not tip anyone ever? Not a waitress not a cab driver not a bell hop? Also the tipping portion is electronic via the app. It can be done 30 days after the ride. So I don't understand why you would feel uncomfortable. You don't even have to say a word to the driver the whole time. Fyi if a driver was dropping hints on a tip then they probably don't deserve one. I cant imagine all your drivers did that. Also why would you not take uber or lyft and take a taxi? If uber is cheaper even with a tip? Fyi taxi drivers expect a tip and are mostly not shy about telling you


I have. I do. My point is lost in these questions however...

One of the main reasons I like to Uber was because I don't enjoy those situations. But of course I have to live in this world and I have a been to restaurants and I tip. We are not arguing that cabs don't get tips, you are missing the point.

My point is I liked Uber because it didn't have that feature, I see it as a hassle and that has changed.

For me, not having tipping added, added to the overall convenience of the app. It was one of the main reasons I liked to Uber because I don't enjoy those situations.
But of course I have to live in this world and I have tipped at restaurants and I tip.

Thanks


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

van morrison said:


> I think the rating system should tie directly into higher pay and maybe that would be the way that great service is awarded. As a rider I just don't like to have that responsibility on me. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Thanks again for writing!


That's a good idea. Maybe if you keep a 4.9 avg for a month then you have a lower % taken out from Uber. Have the rating system reset every month so drivers that underperform can have an opportunity to improve.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

van morrison said:


> I have. I do. My point is lost in theses questions however...
> 
> One of the main reasons I like to Uber was because I don't enjoy those situations. But of course I have to live in this world and I have a been to restaurants and I tip. We are not arguing that cabs don't get tips, you are missing the point.
> 
> ...


How is it a hassle at the end of the trip is asks do you want to tip if no click no if yes enter amount or use preset amount. You can even set your account to tip 1 buck every time. That way you never see the pop up. And if you don't want to tip it's as easy as not opening the app after you hail the ride. A hassle would be having to wait an hr to hail a cab. Or having to jump through hoops to get compensated properly by uber. But clicking a Button seems perfectly fine


----------



## van morrison (Jun 21, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's a good idea. Maybe if you keep a 4.9 avg for a month then you have a lower % taken out from Uber. Have the rating system reset every month so drivers that underperform can have an opportunity to improve.


Good points too. While I do not claim to know what a good replacement for tipping would be (perhaps ratings are a bad choice), I am glad that you see my point about awkwardness. Not a troll. Sorry you feel that way. Just a different opinion.



Seahawk3 said:


> How is it a hassle at the end of the trip is asks do you want to tip if no click no if yes enter amount or use preset amount. You can even set your account to tip 1 buck every time. That way you never see the pop up. And if you don't want to tip it's as easy as not opening the app after you hail the ride. A hassle would be having to wait an hr to hail a cab. Or having to jump through hoops to get compensated properly by uber. But clicking a Button seems perfectly fine


I'm not comfortable with my experience with drivers thus far. And I can only see things getting worse now that there is a way to tip. The whole thing makes me uncomfortable. Clearly you don't understand that which is fine because you are not me.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

It's a simple answer to this forum question. If you don't want to tip don't that's your right. But not using uber or lyft because it has an option for those who want to seems ridiculous. It's not like we are forcing you to tip. By you same logic you should never go out to eat unless it's fast food. You should never hail a cab or rideshare. Don't stay at hotels. Don't use valet. Am I missing any basic jobs where tips are accepted



van morrison said:


> Good points too. While I do not claim to know what a good replacement for tipping would be (perhaps ratings are a bad choice), I am glad that you see my point about awkwardness. Not a troll. Sorry you feel that way. Just a different opinion.
> 
> I'm not comfortable with my experience with drivers thus far. And I can only see things getting worse now that there is a way to tip. The whole thing makes me uncomfortable. Clearly you don't understand that which is fine because you were not me.


So your real problem isn't the tipping it's the drivers making you feel uncomfortable. That's the real issue. If that's the case stop using public services and cabs too. Either that or take some pills to stop having anxiety issue. Also now that it's in the app more drivers will stop asking since its available in app. I have used lyft and uber hundreds of times and not once did a lyft driver hint or ask for a tip. I bet after awhile uber driver will follow the same path


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi Van,
Welcome to this forum. If you are using uber because it's cheap, get ready to see the price of rides increase quite a bit in the next year or three. Uber's investors currently subsidize EVERY RIDE uber does. The mileage rates are approximately only 41% of what it takes to BREAK EVEN. Uber has been and is presently losing money. Uber will have to become profitable in order to stay in business and it will have to more than double the basic mileage rate to do this. Think about present day uber operating at a permanent 2.5x surge. Will you still use uber then? Just something to think about. Again, thanks for your post.
PS, at present uber doesn't want to raise drivers' per mile rate of pay even though in many markets the drivers barely make the IRS' standard mileage deduction for business use of their vehicles. Tipping the drivers can help them make at least a few taxable dollars per trip. BTW, I'm a taxi driver but I have empathy for many uber drivers, especially those who are trying to make a living driving for uber. I've thought about driving for uber myself, but there's just not much of a chance to make money at uber's present rate of pay. I just thought I'd give you some more detailed information about the drivers present situation with uber so you might better understand your drivers' desire for tips. Thanks for taking the time to read this post.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

jonhjax said:


> Hi Van,
> Welcome to this forum. If you are using uber because it's cheap, get ready to see the price of rides increase quite a bit in the next year or three. Uber's investors currently subsidize EVERY RIDE uber does. The mileage rates are approximately only 41% of what it takes to BREAK EVEN. Uber has been and is presently losing money. Uber will have to become profitable in order to stay in business and it will have to more than double the basic mileage rate to do this. Think about present day uber operating at a permanent 2.5x surge. Will you still use uber then? Just something to think about. Again, thanks for your post.


The sad thing is uber prices in most areas are still about half the cost or less then a cab so raising rates would still put uber as a cheaper option. In my area a cab is 160 percent more per mile and 210 percent more per minute then uber or lyft


----------



## van morrison (Jun 21, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> It's a simple answer to this forum question. If you don't want to tip don't that's your right. But not using uber or lyft because it has an option for those who want to seems ridiculous. It's not like we are forcing you to tip. By you same logic you should never go out to eat unless it's fast food. You should never hail a cab or rideshare. Don't stay at hotels. Don't use valet. Am I missing any basic jobs where tips are accepted
> 
> So your real problem isn't the tipping it's the drivers making you feel uncomfortable. That's the real issue. If that's the case stop using public services and cabs too. Either that or take some pills to stop having anxiety issue. Also now that it's in the app more drivers will stop asking since its available in app. I have used lyft and uber hundreds of times and not once did a lyft driver hint or ask for a tip. I bet after awhile uber driver will follow the same path


 Hey there SeaHawk.

I probably won't be responding to too many more of these but I really appreciate this conversation.

But I do think you are misunderstanding me. Other than the pole that I posted this really wasn't a question. So there's no need to give me an answer.

If you read my first post carefully I am just describing my point of view. One that I thought was not currently reflected in these forums.

No, I wouldn't stop using taxicabs or any of the other services you have listed because I use them just fine. The point you seem to be missing is these are reasons why I will stop using Uber. The only reason I used that app was because of the ease of use and how it did not include tipping.

Does that make sense?

We are just discussing Uber, nothing else. And because it is no longer much different than other tipping services (which I obviously do use) I am not inclined to continue to use Uber for the same convenient reasons I used it before.



jonhjax said:


> Hi Van,
> Welcome to this forum. If you are using uber because it's cheap, get ready to see the price of rides increase quite a bit in the next year or three. Uber's investors currently subsidize EVERY RIDE uber does. The mileage rates are approximately only 41% of what it takes to BREAK EVEN. Uber has been and is presently losing money. Uber will have to become profitable in order to stay in business and it will have to more than double the basic mileage rate to do this. Think about present day uber operating at a permanent 2.5x surge. Will you still use uber then? Just something to think about. Again, thanks for your post.


Thanks for this message. All good points that I was currently unaware of.

Thanks for your response!


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

van morrison said:


> Hey there Seal.
> 
> I probably won't be responding to too many more of these but I really appreciate this conversation.
> 
> ...


Op this whole post is laughable so you won't use uber because. Tip function was added but you will continue to use other services where tips are accepted? That makes zero sense. I'm done with this nonsense. Fyi you can disable the tip function in the uber app under personal settings making your whole argument pointless. Thanks for trolling now gtfo


----------



## van morrison (Jun 21, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> Op this whole post is laughable so you won't use uber because. Tip function was added but you will continue to use other services where tips are accepted? That makes zero sense. I'm done with this nonsense. Fyi you can disable the tip function in the uber app under personal settings making your whole argument pointless. Thanks for trolling now gtfo


 Again I am not trolling and you were the only one behaving erratically in this conversation. If it's getting under your skin then you don't have to read it. But I've been very upfront about my intentions. Because it might be making too much sense isn't a reason for you to get upset.

My main point has always been that because of this uncomfortable feeling I have around tipping it has made me want to use Uber less. I admit that I didn't realize you could turn this feature off so good point there. But it doesn't change that One of the reasons I enjoyed Uber was not having this tipping feature.

Simply put, again I don't expect you to understand because you have struggled to thus far but clearly others have. Have a great day.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

Omfg van Morrison if you don't want to tip them don't just stfu already and walk or ride a bike


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

If you are not a tipper, then this feature is perfect for you. Previously if you were a rider with Uber and didn't tip cash there was a lot of drivers that would rate you low just on that alone. Now that there is tipping in the app, riders will get 5 stars for just being nice cause drivers won't know until after they rate you whether they got a tip or not.

This is the reason I started using Lyft as a rider. I always expect to tip the driver but I started getting horrific drivers occasionally that didn't deserve a tip at all and didn't want to get a low rating just because I didn't tip for their horrible service.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


Coming out of the WORST (ok tied for worst) paying uber market i'm fairly surprised to see this coming from Orlando.
Tips are... AWESOME...

That's the only thing i have to say about the subject. Peoples generosity will amaze you sometimes. By perpetuating "tips included" and "Drivers make $18 an hour" lies uber has hurt it's drivers.

Just this week i drove someone to the airport, In Orlando that's not really a surprise. I jump out of the car at the hotel to load his luggage. We had a talk about how much I rented my taxi for. $73 a night I told him. He asked me what happens if i don't come up with it. I made a joke about giving myself a taxi ride on my credit card if i had to. I was polite, unloaded and loaded luggage. Told the guy he could go through the payment process while i unloaded luggage.

I hear the receipt start to print off and I open the car door and rip it off, don't even look at it, hand it to the guy shake his hand and tell him to have safe trip home.

I look at the receipt

(Florida mall hotel to MCO BTW)

Fare $26.60
Tip $73

The guy paid me 99.60c... Not rounding up to $100 but tipping me the entire amount of my taxi lease just because he was filthy rich and cared (His wife had Prada luggage)

would he have cared if he thought I made $18 an hour?


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Coming out of the WORST (ok tied for worst) paying uber market i'm fairly surprised to see this coming from Orlando.
> Tips are... AWESOME...
> 
> That's the only thing i have to say about the subject. Peoples generosity will amaze you sometimes. By perpetuating "tips included" and "Drivers make $18 an hour" lies uber has hurt it's drivers.
> ...


I have done over 1k rides on Lyft and I just started doing taxi I've already logged in about 200 rides and have already made way more in fares and tips than crap ass Lyft


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

Didn't even bother reading your whole post after the words "I hate tipping". You don't want to tip and don't like uber with tip feature you can take the bus. We don't need pax like you. 

You also shouldn't be eating at restaurants because there's a tip option too. Better just buy tv dinners and eat at home for life.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Good post Mears. Don't you love it when people do great things like that? I've gotten $100 for a $30 ride and $150 for a $50 ride before and a couple of others like that in about 5 years of taxi driving but I don't know if that would've happened with uber. 
Hey guys and gals, I'm not trying to troll or brag, just stating what I believe to be true. A lot of us taxi drivers here in Jacksonville are having as tough a time making a living as uber drivers.


----------



## Seduciary (Jun 15, 2017)

The email said Uber service fees won't be deducted from the tips - I smell duplicity. I preferred it when customers only tipped in cash for its untraceability. The fact that riders will have an option to tip on their credit card isn't going to boost tips. Most people that use Uber and Lyft are looking to spend the least amount possible to begin with (a euphemistic way of saying they're tight wads), so not tipping should almost be expected from this group. Just one of the *many *downsides of driving for Uber.


----------



## Seduciary (Jun 15, 2017)

Thebiggestscam said:


> I have done over 1k rides on Lyft and I just started doing taxi I've already logged in about 200 rides and have already made way more in fares and tips than crap ass Lyft


Depending on what area you're working, you can make more in fares and tips in 20 rides than these mickey mouse Uber/Lyft fares.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Seduciary said:


> Most people that use Uber and Lyft are looking to spend the least amount possible to begin with (a euphemistic way of saying they're tight wads).


I disagree with this. Many just want to convenience of a ride and would actually be willing to pay more for it. But of course they'll take it if it's cheap. Who wouldn't.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


I wasn't going to reply to this as it just raises my blood pressure, but...I would like to see people like you not use the platform anymore. With all the "new" changes I feel as though people with the same mind frame doesn't really help the situation. From the sound of it, I'm sure you took minimal fare rides or worse pool. I would rather take quality pax anyway, not people making excuses to tip, not buying it. Your post is contradicting saying you would only hail a cab now if it is only a few dollars different, no you wouldn't! Your whole argument is about not having a more expensive ride. Let's just be honest, you are cheap, money talks, I bet your rating sucks too.


----------



## Seduciary (Jun 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I disagree with this. Many just want to convenience of a ride and would actually be willing to pay more for it. But of course they'll take it if it's cheap. Who wouldn't.


I'd like to see what the 22 year old bar-hopper contingent would think if Uber and Lyft were to charge more exorbitant rates.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

van morrison said:


> Bottom line: I would be happy if they just raise the price of the fare and give you guys a tip included as we (most riders) thought that was included initially. ..


So would we. But they havent raised the fares, and the tip isnt included as you now know. So what's the problem? Tip your driver $2 and just pretend they raised the fares like you want them to.



Seduciary said:


> I'd like to see what the 22 year old bar-hopper contingent would think if Uber and Lyft were to charge more exorbitant rates.


They would still bar hop and they would still need a ride.


----------



## Seduciary (Jun 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> So would we. But they havent raised the fares, and the tip isnt included as you now know. So what's the problem? Tip your driver $2 and just pretend they raised the fares like you want them to.
> 
> They would still bar hop and they would still need a ride.


True, they would still continue their nightly protocol, but they wouldn't be so quick to get on their phones to call Uber and Lyft if the rates were the same as a cab; especially if they saw one driving towards them - that would be the difference.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


Do you realize that the no tipping model was the idea of a sociopathic CEO who was essentially forced to resign because all the bad PR, disdain for drivers, and several other mistakes over the years. He wanted no tipping because he didn't care for drivers and only wanted to cater to millenials like yourself. This is the same guy who purposefully lost millions upon millions of investor money on subsidies and bonuses just to keep driver supply up and prices low for you so you wouldn't have to tip,
We prefer higher rates as well, and like any profitable company, they will now have to pass those increases onto you the rider.

It was a fine concept when rates where decent years ago and when surge is high enough, but the problem is Travis lowered the rates to where you couldn't make min wage at base rates and still discouraged tipping. This led to cheap riders making demands for limo service at bus rates, demands for carrying luggage, groceries, unpaid wait, short drive thru runs, 20 min away pickups, and other things that costs drivers time and money, while encouraging riders not to show drivers any appreciation for those services (stars and badges don't count) all while making $5 or less before expenses on these type of rides.

I don't believe every driver deserves a tip for doing the bare minimum in a crappy car, but why not show some love for those that go out of your way to give you a good experience, when you know how cheap and convenient the ride is. And do you really think adding a couple bucks is going to make the rate similar to a taxi? You could double Uber rates and still be below them. The irony is Travis could have successfully made an anti-tip culture had he had not continued to lower rates for no reason, since riders like you were happy to pay more without the hassle of tipping.

I've had many riders who wished they could tip me but carried no cash. Now they can do so discretely. You can still get in and get out, with your hassle free experience. The tip button comes when you rate drivers, which I'm sure you've done before. It's easy to just skip over that part without tipping. So I don't see the hassle.

Do you also realize that service will improve if drivers now have a better chance of being shown some real appreciation for it? You don't think waitresses are nice and flirty with you just because they like you, do you?


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


you talk too much, you complain too much, you are too much of a problem poo-pax, thank god I I only do Select so I dont have to ever pick you up, you should get a bus pass and taxi coupons 
you should delete your uber app, double check and make sure you deleted your lyft, ride the bus, take a taxi and send your complains and opinions to metro and yellow cab. I'm sure you are a very nice person, please don't get offended or hurt. You are a hilary supporter, antifa-poo. Good-luck, with your future ride experiences.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Seduciary said:


> True, they would still continue their nightly protocol, but they wouldn't be so quick to get on their phones to call Uber and Lyft if the rates were the same as a cab; especially if they saw one driving towards them - that would be the difference.


People would consider doing designated drivers again. Or having a party at one of their houses. Transportation expenses add up quickly and it does not take many drunken nights where you do not pay attention before you are forced to start paying attention.


----------



## van morrison (Jun 21, 2017)

DiceyDan said:


> I wasn't going to reply to this as it just raises my blood pressure, but...I would like to see people like you not use the platform anymore. With all the "new" changes I feel as though people with the same mind frame doesn't really help the situation. From the sound of it, I'm sure you took minimal fare rides or worse pool. I would rather take quality pax anyway, not people making excuses to tip, not buying it. Your post is contradicting saying you would only hail a cab now if it is only a few dollars different, no you wouldn't! Your whole argument is about not having a more expensive ride. Let's just be honest, you are cheap, money talks, I bet your rating sucks too.


Dicey,

Sorry I made your blood pressure rise. But these are my opinions and they're very valid. You calling my post contradictory or calling me cheap or saying my rating sucks just shows how ignorant you really are. Clearly you haven't read my original post carefully or the concept was just just too grand and went right over your head.

I do tip in many other circumstances. People like you look at my other responses to people's Posts and try to contradict what I had said because they don't like what I'm saying. But you can't disprove for discredit something at someone's opinion.
You Can say that you don't like my opinion that's fair but you can't discredit or disapprove it just because you don't like what someone's opinion is.

I have been straightforward and nothing but my post contradicts itself, of course I use apps and of course I have tipped restaurants. I am not saying I will stop, only use the bus or not eat out. My post clearly states that I will stop using Uber (just Uber) because now it's the same as everything else. It's too bad I have to treat everyone here like kids because I would assume everyone is an adult if they can drive a car.

I have good ratings and I have tipped in restaurants etc. My point simply was if Uber paid better wages and drivers real bonuses and baked the tip into my fare I would be more comfortable. It's nothing about the amount of money (not cheap) it's simply being a uncomfortable with having that option. To me, I am a nice guy. Even feeling obligated to do it even when there is no justification for it because it is "there" is uncomfortable. Everyone fails to understand this and that is OK because clearly we don't share that issue.



uberchimp said:


> you talk too much, you complain too much, you are too much of a problem poo-pax, thank god I I only do Select so I dont have to ever pick you up, you should get a bus pass and taxi coupons
> you should delete your uber app, double check and make sure you deleted your lyft, ride the bus, take a taxi and send your complains and opinions to metro and yellow cab. I'm sure you are a very nice person, please don't get offended or hurt. You are a hilary supporter, antifa-poo. Good-luck, with your future ride experiences.


Lol. I def don't usually respond to these but here it goes: I have done both Uber select and black before (so your not "safe"). I have deleted the app. I drive a car and used Uber primarily casually (like a ride home from the bar as people have said). This tipping simply stops me from using Uber as it was different (again didn't realize how bad it was for drivers, so thanks for that information) and more convenient but no longer.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

You keep saying you're not going to respond yet you dont stop


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


So do u feel "uneasy" tipping a waiter, bartender, etc?? What a joke.

Go complain somewhere else.

Maybe Travis will listen to you over a beer...I'm sure he could use a friend right now.

And no, the tip is not included in the beer tab.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

van morrison said:


> Dicey,
> 
> Sorry I made your blood pressure rise. But these are my opinions and they're very valid. You calling my post contradictory or calling me cheap or saying my rating sucks just shows how ignorant you really are. Clearly you haven't read my original post carefully or the concept was just just too grand and went right over your head.
> 
> ...


People always try and shut you down if they don't like what you are saying. They call you travis, a shill, somebody else on the forum etc, they can not accept the fact that people think different than they do, there must be some lie nobody could ever see things differently.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

If you've deleted the app why don't delete this site too. It seems all you're doing is aggravating people. Am I correct that you said you weren't here to start an argument (I'm paraphrasing, of course)? Well, you started a good one. Why don't you just take the high road now and leave, or do you just want to aggravate people more. Your stance on this issue has been noted more than once. What good are you doing continuing this post?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

van morrison said:


> It's not that I'm cheap but tipping is a hassle and I hate the uneasiness around it. ...


Yes, it is.
I have a solution for your uneasiness. Tip a few times. It will start to feel normal You will stop feeling uneasy about it.
On the other hand, if you don't want to tip, don't. Just say it and be a man about it. You have at least one buddy here that will support you on that.
But stop with this uneasiness garbage. Do you feel uneasy every time you sign a credit card receipt and there's a tip line? Get over it.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh yeah, please contact uber and tell them to raise their rates so they can make a few more dollars on each ride since you want your drivers to make money and you're uncomfortable tipping them. See what uber has to say about that.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Do you feel uneasy every time you sign a credit card receipt and there's a tip line? Get over it.


I do feel uneasy in that situation. I always make sure that I mark on my ticket no tip and the total just the same as it is on theirs. I have often considered having them sign my copy as I sign their copy indicating that we both agree to the charges. I do keep the receipts and check once they clear to make sure nobody adds their own tip in. I have not had it happen yet but it is an uneasy experience. Hell I hate handing anyone my CC for them to take back in the back and do god knows what with but I do have an incentive in the three percent I get back for each dinning out charge.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

jonhjax said:


> If you've deleted the app why don't delete this site too. It seems all you're doing is aggravating people. Am I correct that you said you weren't here to start an argument (I'm paraphrasing, of course)? Well, you started a good one. Why don't you just take the high road now and leave, or do you just want to aggravate people more. Your stance on this issue has been noted more than once. What good are you doing continuing this post?


I actually miss the funny trolls we used to get on here. OP is a bored millennial digging himself deeper with each response.

To the OP: A discreet in-app tipping option is awkward and a hassle???? LOL you are a millennial, aren't you? A generation that hides behind texts and computers because you lack character and confidence out in the real world.

Now run along, this thread is tired.


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I do feel uneasy in that situation. I always make sure that I mark on my ticket no tip and the total just the same as it is on theirs. I have often considered having them sign my copy as I sign their copy indicating that we both agree to the charges. I do keep the receipts and check once they clear to make sure nobody adds their own tip in. I have not had it happen yet but it is an uneasy experience. Hell I hate handing anyone my CC for them to take back in the back and do god knows what with but I do have an incentive in the three percent I get back for each dinning out charge.


I would feel uneasy and awkward if I didn't tip a waiter, bar-tender or uber-driver,,,,, we all have certain phobias and uneasy feelings during certain situations, the best way to overcome it is to practice, practice, practice, or just avoid the situation.. I use to feel uneasy when around co-worker gay-guys, but when I spoke to them and got to know them, they were funny as f"""", and I realized that they're just human/biological organisms just like me, no more phobia.....


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

uberchimp said:


> I would feel uneasy and awkward if I didn't tip a waiter, bar-tender or uber-driver,,,,, we all have certain phobias and uneasy feelings during certain situations, the best way to overcome it is to practice, practice, practice, or just avoid the situation.. I use to feel uneasy when around co-worker gay-guys, but when I spoke to them and got to know them, they were funny as f"""", and I realized that they're just human/biological organisms just like me, no more phobia.....


Feeling uneasy is not the same as a phobia. I do not feel uneasy about not tipping, What I feel uneasy about, and I would feel uneasy about this if I tipped or not is people using skimmers on my card once they have it in the back or otherwise making unauthorized charges on my account.


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Feeling uneasy is not the same as a phobia. I do not feel uneasy about not tipping, What I feel uneasy about, and I would feel uneasy about this if I tipped or not is people using skimmers on my card once they have it in the back or otherwise making unauthorized charges on my account.


good point, everyone should be aware about-card SKIMMERS.... waiters take the cc to swipe/charge, -we don't know if waiter copies cc info, or someone installed/attached a skimmer to the cc charger, nowdays alot of establishments use ipads w/cc swiper on it..., even easier way to her cc-jacked... even uber drivers use iPad for that 1 miracle pax that wants to tip w/cc
-I know that 60%+ gas station pump cc readers have skimmers on them, so I take certain precitions at gas pumps..


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> People always try and shut you down if they don't like what you are saying..


Believe it or not, it works. Just ask Travis if he was shut down on the tipping thing.



Seduciary said:


> True, they would still continue their nightly protocol, but they wouldn't be so quick to get on their phones to call Uber and Lyft if the rates were the same as a cab; especially if they saw one driving towards them - that would be the difference.


Nobody wants them to be the same as a cab. Who said that?
Rates can go up to $1.50 for uberx nationwide, and still be well below taxi rates.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


TK I thought you were supposed to be on vacation


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

It goes to show how unaware pax are about what these TNC's pay drivers. I get the OP's point, he's fine with tips being included, paying hire fees, etc., so as long as he doesn't have to think about tipping. I get it. The problem I have is that the pax making these comments (see additional ones on Uber Tipping complaints on Twitter), have no clue that they are saving roughly 70% on taxis, getting better service (no offense to taxi drivers, I am mainly speaking about not having to deal with a** dispatcher and getting real time eta's), and that we in return are destroying our cars for a few bucks under min wage. 

Its time for drivers to capitalize off of the momentum this recent tipping exposure has afforded, and educate the hell out of ignorant pax about rates. Shedding light on all of this is the only way to make it better. I get frustrated seeing a lot of you complain on here - but what are YOU doing about it? I hate twitter but signed up for an acct just to lay waste to some of the obnoxious, cheap, entitled pax on there that are whining about tipping. 

Its fun to complain on here and I enjoy it myself, but I spend all day educating pax (as I mentioned on another post, many of them are tourists from your cities) about how Uber is running a Silicon Valley sweatshop in each city, and that ridesharing is inequitable. I don''t ruin the ride by babbling about it to pax, I do it tactfully. If the convo doesn't get to the topic, I don't push it. But some of you need to do the same - set a goal of educating 10-15% of your passengers on the situation every day. I promise you will feel less exploited.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

TNCMinWage said:


> It goes to show how unaware pax are about what these TNC's pay drivers. I get the OP's point, he's fine with tips being included, paying hire fees, etc., so as long as he doesn't have to think about tipping. I get it. The problem I have is that the pax making these comments (see additional ones on Uber Tipping complaints on Twitter), have no clue that they are saving roughly 70% on taxis, getting better service (no offense to taxi drivers I am mainly speaking about not having to deal with a** dispatcher and getting real time eta's), and that we in return are destroying our cars for a few bucks under min wage. I think its time for drivers to capitalize off of the momentum and recent tipping exposure that Uber (and ridesharing) now has, and educate the hell out of ignorant pax about rates. Shedding light on all of this is the only way to make it better (I think?)


I don't think passengers are for the most part unaware how much drivers get paid, I think they simply don't care despite the lip service they may give to the contrary. I think that the majority of passengers would estimate this to be a minimum wage job.

The fact that Taxies are so much more is not an inditement on the low cost of Uber etc it is on the high cost of Taxies. It is not that Uber drivers are underpaid it is that Taxi drivers are overpaid. That is what opened this entire thing in the first place, the idea that taxies are too expensive. It is just a natural progression to push the price down as low as it can go.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't think passengers are for the most part unaware how much drivers get paid, I think they simply don't care despite the lip service they may give to the contrary. I think that the majority of passengers would estimate this to be a minimum wage job.
> 
> The fact that Taxies are so much more is not an inditement on the low cost of Uber etc it is on the high cost of Taxies. It is not that Uber drivers are underpaid it is that Taxi drivers are overpaid. That is what opened this entire thing in the first place, the idea that taxies are too expensive. It is just a natural progression to push the price down as low as it can go.


I agree that some pax don't give a crap either way, but based on my conversations (and on the ignorance of this OP), many just have no idea because they never thought about it because, why would they? If I never drove, I wouldn't think twice about how many minutes/miles you might have driven at your expense to get me. I wouldn't care that you waited 5 minutes for me to come outside - and would wonder why in the world you wouldn't wait for me. The OP thinks a $5 tip aligns an Uber fare with a cab - that is ridiculously incorrect when they save 70% on a fare but tip 10%.

As far as your comment about rates - I believe that there is a happy medium for rates, and right now I'd say its at the midpoint between your cities taxi rates and what TNC's like Uber charge.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't think passengers are for the most part unaware how much drivers get paid, I think they simply don't care despite the lip service they may give to the contrary. I think that the majority of passengers would estimate this to be a minimum wage job.
> 
> The fact that Taxies are so much more is not an inditement on the low cost of Uber etc it is on the high cost of Taxies. It is not that Uber drivers are underpaid it is that Taxi drivers are overpaid. That is what opened this entire thing in the first place, the idea that taxies are too expensive. It is just a natural progression to push the price down as low as it can go.


Do you really think that netting a few pennies over the standard mileage deduction plus less than $7/ hr for time, when average deadhead miles to paid miles are over 2-1 is adequate compensation? The fact that too many drivers don't understand this doesn't mean it's fair pay.

The issue with taxis is not so much the rates, but the service, with long waits, dirty cars, smoke, etc. Many Uber riders don't mind paying taxi rates or higher because of the superior service (short waits, nicer cars, play their own music, etc). I know because I mostly drive surge in areas where people don't mind paying it. And I am much more accomdating when I get paid fair rates.

At LAX even the ignorant non business savvy ants have started logging off until surge hits. That should tell you how underpaid they are.


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

Seeing that I have never asked for a tip never expect a tip. Never talk about the rating system to the pax. Only answer questions when asked about how much I make....Which isn't worth it most cases there is no way this job could be a career.....I have a career I just uber for my car payment so a few times a week maybe 10 hours....What you don't get is that the time that we spend getting to you....The gas we use getting to you....IS ALL ON US.... you order a uber for a 5 dollar ride and it takes us 5 miles and 10 mins to get to you ALL unpaid. I have gotten a ping 20 miles away 20 miles away praying they would cancel they didn't to drive them a mile away then dead head the 20 miles back into town..... no tip no compensation for the 40 mins of the hour to go out of my way or the 40 miles that it took to get there and back.....No coverage of the gas getting there. We are paid squat, I have been abused by people getting in my car having a bad day. I have been down rated because of the time they chose to go somewhere. Been lied about insulted mostly by people who think that I have no skills or I am under educated because I choose to drive for uber. My career would pay for the car payment but I like being able to take my kid out to do things weekly etc which driving for the car payment keeps that free money for my career. Tips are always appreciated but never expected. To stop using uber because they added a tipping option (which I can tell you MANY MANY PAX have said they wished was there) seems a bit silly and honestly on the entitled side. Hope you don't end up with a DUI because a tipping option made you uncomfortable.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Just too funny, OP says he would willing to pay more and not tip. But because there is now an *OPTION* to pay an extra $0, $1, $2 or $5 he is going to delete the app.
Just too funny


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

So you want Uber drivers to get a fair wage but you don't want to pay taxi fares ? And you don't like tipping ? Typical millennial leech .


----------



## GaryWinFlorida (Jan 3, 2016)

It makes me INSANE that the new generation actually gets door to door service in a private, late-model car that arrives within minutes at the touch of a freakin button ... often for the cost of a bus ride ...

... but they are _inconvenienced _or _uncomfortable _that the system would have a feature that allows a customer to reward good service!

This whole conversation is CRAZY!

And it is going on in online forums all over the internet since yesterday!

Holy crap!


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

GaryWinFlorida said:


> It makes me INSANE that the new generation actually gets door to door service in a private, late-model car that arrives within minutes at the touch of a freakin button ... often for the cost of a bus ride ...
> 
> ... but they are _inconvenienced _or _uncomfortable _that the system would have a feature that allows a customer to reward good service!
> 
> ...


The OP is a joke.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> Do you really think that netting a few pennies over the standard mileage deduction plus less than $7/ hr for time, when average deadhead miles to paid miles are over 2-1 is adequate compensation? The fact that too many drivers don't understand this doesn't mean it's fair pay.
> 
> The issue with taxis is not so much the rates, but the service, with long waits, dirty cars, smoke, etc. Many Uber riders don't mind paying taxi rates or higher because of the superior service (short waits, nicer cars, play their own music, etc). I know because I mostly drive surge in areas where people don't mind paying it. And I am much more accomdating when I get paid fair rates.
> 
> At LAX even the ignorant non business savvy ants have started logging off until surge hits. That should tell you how underpaid they are.


If a person agrees to work for a given compensation than I think that compensation is a fair. If someone agreed to pay me for the privilege of driving me around I would also think that they are being compensated fairly. If they agree to it than it is fare provided they are an adult with no mental defects.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> If a person agrees to work for a given compensation than I think that compensation is a fair. If someone agreed to pay me for the privilege of driving me around I would also think that they are being compensated fairly. If they agree to it than it is fare provided they are an adult with no mental defects.


So when waitresses work for less than minimum wage, you think that is fair, and they don't need tips?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

lesh11 said:


> So when waitresses work for less than minimum wage, you think that is fair, and they don't need tips?


No server in the US works for less than the federal minimum wage. The entire $2.13 pay is a good story to get people to tip more out of pity. By law servers who receive tips are required to be paid at least $7.25 per hour when tips and wages are combined. For each dollar the server makes in tips their pay is reduced by one dollar but can go no lower than $2.13 per hour. In essence when I give a server a tip I am just giving it to her employer and not the server.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> No server in the US works for less than the federal minimum wage. The entire $2.13 pay is a good story to get people to tip more out of pity. By law servers who receive tips are required to be paid at least $7.25 per hour when tips and wages are combined. For each dollar the server makes in tips their pay is reduced by one dollar but can go no lower than $2.13 per hour. In essence when I give a server a tip I am just giving it to her employer and not the server.


In Colorado, the tipped minimum is $6.28. The State minimum wage is $9.30.
I did not realize the part about the employer needing to make up the difference, however in Colorado, tip may only offset $3.02 per hour. So if the server is making more the $3.02 an hour in tips, those tips goes straight into the servers pocket.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

lesh11 said:


> In Colorado, the tipped minimum is $6.28. The State minimum wage is $9.30.
> I did not realize the part about the employer needing to make up the difference, however in Colorado, tip may only offset $3.02 per hour. So if the server is making more the $3.02 an hour in tips, those tips goes straight into the servers pocket.


yes, if the server gets above the min wage than they get to keep whatever tips over the min. I just don't think bringing a plate out to my table and refilling a few drinks warrants more than min wage, but that is just me.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> yes, if the server gets above the min wage than they get to keep whatever tips over the min. I just don't think bringing a plate out to my table and refilling a few drinks warrants more than min wage, but that is just me.


You do realize that in many states there is a second LOWER minimum wage for tipped employees right?

The feds (and many states) allow as low as $2.13 an hour under the current rules.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> You do realize that in many states there is a second LOWER minimum wage for tipped employees right?
> 
> The feds (and many states) allow as low as $2.13 an hour under the current rules.


Nope, the federal law specifically states that a tipped min wage can be 2.13 but when combined with tips it must meet the fed min wage of at least 7.25 or the employer is required by law to make up the difference.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

Back it up Uber said:


> If you are not a tipper, then this feature is perfect for you. Previously if you were a rider with Uber and didn't tip cash there was a lot of drivers that would rate you low just on that alone. Now that there is tipping in the app, riders will get 5 stars for just being nice cause drivers won't know until after they rate you whether they got a tip or not.
> 
> This is the reason I started using Lyft as a rider. I always expect to tip the driver but I started getting horrific drivers occasionally that didn't deserve a tip at all and didn't want to get a low rating just because I didn't tip for their horrible service.


I used to rate lyft passengers better until I had one pax made a big deal out of telling me that he was going to tip. I thought it was kind of weird to make such a big deal out of it but said cool thanks and gave him five starts. Later that day out of curiosity I checked to see how much he tipped and it was a huge zero. 
So now I assume every lyft pax won't tip and rate down accordingly and I will do the same with uber.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I always enjoy giving someone a good tip for good service. Their eyes light up and they always appreciate it. It makes both of us feel good. That's what tipping is all about.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

I wanted to write something constructive, but after skimming through this tread I have never seen someone say it's a hassle/it makes me uncomfortable as many times as Morrison has, so I think I'll go a different direction.

Like it or not tipping is part of some workers compensation. Uber lied when they said tipping is included so if you really think the person who just drove you deserves more money don't rely on uber to do it for you, because after all the money uber pays the driver comes from the money you pay uber, so man up cut out the middleman and tip.

or

Jagent just reminded me of why I like to tip, so here's a different way of looking at tipping. Many people in the service industry are struggling for one reason or another. I usually tip more than I should, I and think of it as a random act of kindness.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

nomad_driver said:


> because after all the money uber pays the driver comes from the money you pay uber,.


And from investors when we don't even pay enough to cover what the driver is paid for the trip.


----------



## Boom611 (Nov 8, 2016)

van morrison said:


> Good points too. While I do not claim to know what a good replacement for tipping would be (perhaps ratings are a bad choice), I am glad that you see my point about awkwardness. Not a troll. Sorry you feel that way. Just a different opinion.
> 
> Ok your not comfortable with drivers
> 
> I'm not comfortable with my experience with drivers thus far. And I can only see things getting worse now that there is a way to tip. The whole thing makes me uncomfortable. Clearly you don't understand that which is fine because you are not me.


You say
1. Your not comfortable with drivers.
2. Your uncomfortable with the upcoming tipping.

My solution is you walk or take a bus!


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


See ya! Wouldn't want to be ya! The real bottom line is that some folks are just cheapskates. I always love the sob story. Raise rates but don't make me tip. I really have to call BS on that. No one complains about tipping as it is completely optional and you don't do it while sitting in the car so there is no confrontation of any kind. You do it or you don't do it after you leave the car. No one cares if you do or you don't but if you do it is highly appreciated that you recognized the driver as having done an excellent job with the service YOU requested. Maybe Uber and Lyft could add an option to their software that allows you to simply pay more than everyone else to ensure that the driver gets the money he deserves (you know, the tip you failed to give).


----------



## MeesterDriver (Jun 20, 2017)

I am going to play devil's advocate. ( I wouldve imagined satan being able to better express his thoughts in writing but...)

I can actually somewhat see where OP is arguing from. Yet Uber is dirt cheap. Back in the day a cabby could afford an acceptable quality of life and still afford to keep his cab in bare minimum crappy conditions.

I will use two examples, from personal experience.

There are two coffee shops here. I wanted to use the lesser known conglomerate one day and was surprised that it asked me if I wanted to tip, right in front of the cashier/coffee barista. I AM CHEAP. and, and AND this was unexpected. I mean if I am paying in cash of course I always drop my change in the tip jar. Yet tip jars are popping up everywhere now, and I am already used to tipping at the major conglomerate when using cash. 

So the second time, I DECIDED to go back I was ready for the tip screen to pop up. Of course, it is custom to tip a restaurant server a minimum of 15% (my cheap %%% usually does 20). So I think I left 10 percent or maybe 15. 

The first time I used uber I was a little bit embarrassed. I had been so used to tipping cabbys and didnt have any cash. So it was actually the opposite of the cafe experience.

Even trying to see his side of the story OP's argument still comes up moot (to me at least.) He doesn't even have to tip until the ride is over. Also, I don't think its proper to ask for tips. BUT I think by drivers knowing that people will have the option to now it will reduce some who do actually asking. Uber is cheap, cheap, cheap. Yet, the standards are higher than that of a taxi (taxi co's seem to realize that operating a vehicle is costly and dealing with the general public a fools errand, (i never recall seeing a cabby ever kissing customers &&$)

So you're actually claiming that by having the tip feature and having the option of leaving a measly dollar or two (after youve departed from the driver) you're going to ditch the cheap and relatively quality service all together? Seems kind of a silly argument. Like that old saying of your nose to face thingy.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Personally I'm happy to drive a passenger and do not expect any tips. If I get one, great. I personally view it as a gift, not something I am entitled to. That's just my mentality. Any tip of any magnitude is appreciated by me and one should never feel bad giving me too small of a tip or no tip at all. That's just my viewpoint. 

Ever since I started driving for Uber, some percentage of passengers tipped. It was a small percent, but it existed. The addition of an ability to add a cashless tip to the driver really shouldn't change anything about how you the passenger perceive tipping to be required. I think the Uber ads will still say "no tip necessary" even though they provide an option to do so if you want to. 

On Lyft tipping exists, but not everyone does it.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


Tipping is not mandatory. In app, keeps it cashless for my safety and allows the few cashless riders that want to tip, a much needed opportunity to do so. I personally believe Uber was not allowing in app tips not to benefit the socially ackward as you, but to keep a few drivers with earning goals to stay online longer and give more rides to reach those goals. I hate selling and soliciting, so I benefit from the new policy. Based solely on riders stating at the end of the trip, I don't understand why Uber won't let me tip you with the app, I don't carry cash. After I did no soliciting at all. I am glad that all tip talk will cease in my car. I would point out that only Uber riders ask me which is better when they find out I drive for both Uber and Lyft. Lyft riders already know which is better.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Cableguy,
Uber could raise the rates to $1.50 and they'd still lose money if they take ONLY 25% commission . If the investors subsidize 59 % of all fares uber has to raise rates by about 2 1/2 times to break even. In my market, Jacksonville, Florida, the base rate of $.75 per mile would have to go to just under $1.83 just to break even. I'm using the basic business markup formula to arrive at these numbers. If Uber doesn't raise rates by 2 1/2 times they have to raise their commissions to more than 25%,so at a rate of $1.50 per mile uber's take would need to be at least 30%.BTW, the taxi rates in Jacksonville are about $2.00 per mile. I hope I've explained to everyone here what uber has to do to become profitable.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wow, this thread blew up so fast I suspect a troll.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

We hear it all the time, "If you don't like driving for Uber then find another job."..."If you don't like riding with Uber then find another way of transportation." You can't please everyone, and you're one of those people Uber cannot please. Man up


----------



## Seduciary (Jun 15, 2017)

*"You don't think waitresses are nice and flirty with you just because they like you, do you?"*

Female servers and bartenders are notorious for going home with strangers they flirted with during their shift. I've been driving these girls to hotels and dude's houses for several years driving a cab. I've even bought condoms for them at CVS if the guy wasn't prepared for the spur of the moment. But yeah, you're right; across the board, female servers and bartenders use flirting to inveigle male customers to tip more.

Sorry for going on a tangent. The subject of female servers and bartenders is something I've had a lot of experience with (if I had a lucky night, I was the guy they hooked up with lol), and I'm sure most night drivers experience this as well, whether driving an Uber or cab.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view).
> And OP said some other stuff...


I hope that you are not full of it and read and respond to what I am about to say to you:

There is an Uber driver/passenger school of thought that says "You knew what you signed up for and you should do your job.". I am not totally against this but the key word is totally. I somewhat agree with this but the key word is somewhat.

There are only three situations in which it is acceptable to not offer monetary gratuity:

The ride was horrible (obviously)
A big surge; the driver is happy that you were willing to pay ____ price; pay far exceeds any tip
You were a perfect passenger
What's a perfect passenger?

You are exactly where your pin claimed or you contacted the driver to clearly correct the pin
The driver did not wait on you (as the driver waits at the start he/she is missing a trip at your destination)
You're not late and begging/ordering the driver to reach the destination faster (gas waster/ticket risk)
You follow the rules (seat belts) and are respectful (silence, chatting, radio requests, temp adjustments are cool under normal circumstances)

You go directly to the place you requested (no restrooms, drive-thru, atms, etc)
You exit the vehicle without leaving debris, damage, or odors
You didn't request to go to Hicksville knowing full well it took you 2 hours to get an Uber out of there
Some will debate number 7 but honestly if I live in a place where Uber tells "me nice try" when I try to get a car I really would tip whomever takes me home *and *picked me up... You know to show my gratuity.

The reality is while you might have take 1, 10, or even 100 Uber trips drivers have ferried 1, 10 or even 100 times that many passengers.

Of those many trips we've had to put up with all manner of violations of the perfect passenger rules plus more (vomit and violence are major violators). Many of these transgressions are easily forgiven with a simple tip you know something to show your gratitude for drivers putting up with passenger violations.

Two other good reasons to tip? The unexpected and a driver prepared for the unexpected.

Uber/Lyft charges upfront pricing that does not take into account real life. One auto accident can turn your (in your mind cheap but fair) $10ish 7 mile 15 min trip into a 1 hour nightmare. As the driver earns an extra $5.40 for the extra 45 mins (of which Uber keeps 25%) you are still charged your original 10ish dollars.

On that same note if the driver expertly knows that he/she could do a, b, and c and manages to get you to your destination in 15 mins does that driver not deserve something in the form of gratitude? (BTW 5 stars and an "Expert Navigator" badge mean absolutely nothing)


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


yeah ummmm let me think

mmmi. thinking
mmm
nope
you are an ahole
and the number for yellow cab is 
1-800-eat-mydust
loser

oh and we dont need you 
you need us
i have a car moron



Uberfunitis said:


> yes, if the server gets above the min wage than they get to keep whatever tips over the min. I just don't think bringing a plate out to my table and refilling a few drinks warrants more than min wage, but that is just me.


spit,spit...
*thats for you *enjoy your "meal"


----------



## Seduciary (Jun 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Believe it or not, it works. Just ask Travis if he was shut down on the tipping thing.
> 
> Nobody wants them to be the same as a cab. Who said that?
> Rates can go up to $1.50 for uberx nationwide, and still be well below taxi rates.


Nobody said that, I was simply illustrating a hypothetical scenario. If Uber/ Lyft raised their rates to cab fares, a lot of people that would normally pass on the cab right next to them, and wait a few minutes for an Uber or Lyft, might be open to other options. That was hypothetical. We all know that would never happen. Cost-effectiveness is the primary key to Uber and Lyft's success.


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

van morrison said:


> Thanks Suze.
> 
> I won't be responding to all of these but I appreciate your response, as I said in my post...I already figured that you wouldn't miss me.
> But if my thoughts are echoed (and time will only tell if that's the case), you will eventually... that or just leave and get a job that pays better...or has more riders.
> ...


Travis?.i thought you got fired man, now you show up here ? 
travis you fing cow


----------



## KingGoober (Feb 15, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> Do you realize that the no tipping model was the idea of a sociopathic CEO who was essentially forced to resign because all the bad PR, disdain for drivers, and several other mistakes over the years. He wanted no tipping because he didn't care for drivers and only wanted to cater to millenials like yourself. This is the same guy who purposefully lost millions upon millions of investor money on subsidies and bonuses just to keep driver supply up and prices low for you so you wouldn't have to tip,
> We prefer higher rates as well, and like any profitable company, they will now have to pass those increases onto you the rider.
> 
> It was a fine concept when rates where decent years ago and when surge is high enough, but the problem is Travis lowered the rates to where you couldn't make min wage at base rates and still discouraged tipping. This led to cheap riders making demands for limo service at bus rates, demands for carrying luggage, groceries, unpaid wait, short drive thru runs, 20 min away pickups, and other things that costs drivers time and money, while encouraging riders not to show drivers any appreciation for those services (stars and badges don't count) all while making $5 or less before expenses on these type of rides.
> ...


This post is spot on... all of it! It's aggravating as hell to pick people up at a hotel for example where the PAX gives a bellman a $5 for basically putting luggage into my car. I then drive said PAX 50 miles to the local airport comfortably, safely and in a nice car and what do I get? A PAX that gets out of my car as fast as he/she/they can and not tip me because "It's Uber, you don't have to tip!"

So, $5 to a bellman for 2 seconds of help and nada to the guy who transports them safely across town. This is the culture that TK started and it's about damn time it changes!


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

van morrison said:


> Anti-tipping is the only reason I used Uber...
> 
> I only use Uber because it is hasslefree, cheap, and convenient. The adding of tipping will just stop me from using the service altogether.


I think it's likely this account is uberfunitis' sock puppet.

Anyway, seems irrational to stop utilizing a service simply because it now affords passengers the option to tip if they choose to. Of course, it also seems irrational to have used Uber solely because they were "anti-tipping."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


You are talking out of both sides of your mouth.

FIRST you say tipping would increase cost to within price of a taxi .FALSE !
Uber is 1/2 the price of taxi.

Secondly, you claim you would be happy to pay an increased fare so drivers could earn more. After complaining about increased cost.

Thus , you can not be taken seriously until you face tbe Facts of what you have said.



van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


If i cant afford to tip
I cant afford a haircut.
I cant afford to go to the bar.
I cant afford to eat out.

The bus is a no tipping vehicle.
The back of a police car is no tipping.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> If a person agrees to work for a given compensation than I think that compensation is a fair. If someone agreed to pay me for the privilege of driving me around I would also think that they are being compensated fairly. If they agree to it than it is fare provided they are an adult with no mental defects.


Four midnite ambush rate cuts ago.



Seduciary said:


> I'd like to see what the 22 year old bar-hopper contingent would think if Uber and Lyft were to charge more exorbitant rates.


Less alchohol to puke up in the back of Your car !


----------



## Seduciary (Jun 15, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Four midnite ambush rate cuts ago.
> 
> Less alchohol to puke up in the back of Your car !


Less alcohol to puke, and no annoying requests for an auxiliary cord, just to hear the mediocre Rap/Hip Hop drivel they follow at even louder volumes.


----------



## Urban Uber (Sep 30, 2015)

van morrison said:


> Thanks Seal.
> 
> I completely understand where you're coming from. But you need to understand that I'm trying to say that I'm not comfortable with the idea of having to tip.
> Yes maybe that's a mindset that was more prevalent in the 80s but I wouldn't know as I was born in the 80s.
> ...


With an independent contractor situation we have with Uber and drivers. How would a better performing driver be paid with higher compensation if the RIDER pays based on time and miles. So... in your scenario the better performing drivers would be more expensive to the RIDER? What? If you didnt pass the extra expense of better performing drivers higher pay to the RIDER than Uber would make less margin on the better drivers. Wouldn't we get deactivated for being a better driver because UBER can't afford US.. making the beat up cars and worse drivers a better profit driver for UBER... this is crazy...if you don't like to tip or the experience makes you uncomfortable than don't do it... but to champion here in the UBer forum that NO tipping should be allowed is just crazy... My opinion...


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

In-app tipping should really help with your businessman/woman rides. If the company is paying the tab they will pay the tab including a tip. In the past, if that businessman/woman gave you a tip it came out of their pocket.


----------



## mKat (May 19, 2016)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


Van Morrison is a personal friend of mine, and you're putting his name is a bad light. Shame on you (*Unless your real name is same).

At any rate, *nobody likes a cheapskate*.



van morrison said:


> maybe that's a mindset that was more prevalent in the 80s


Tipping more prevalent in the 80's? lol...try for the past 300 years, sport.


----------



## AsianDriver (Jun 22, 2017)

This person is hired by Travis PR team to spin this tip thing and to prove his point.
You all can see the this person's essay professionalism, which was well written, long and trying to demonstrate tipping is bad for Uber. By doing so, Travis PR team hopes that some media outlet will use this "essay" as ALL the riders' perspective etc...

To sum it up, the OP is a shill. No rider would spend all that much to carefully write, proofread a long essay like that, unless the writer is paid for that article.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Seahawk3 said:


> How is it a hassle at the end of the trip is asks do you want to tip if no click no if yes enter amount or use preset amount. You can even set your account to tip 1 buck every time. That way you never see the pop up. And if you don't want to tip it's as easy as not opening the app after you hail the ride. A hassle would be having to wait an hr to hail a cab. Or having to jump through hoops to get compensated properly by uber. But clicking a Button seems perfectly fine


obviously you have never pushed buttons before, it is a huge hassle



Cableguynoe said:


> Yes, it is.
> I have a solution for your uneasiness. Tip a few times. It will start to feel normal You will stop feeling uneasy about it.
> On the other hand, if you don't want to tip, don't. Just say it and be a man about it. You have at least one buddy here that will support you on that.
> But stop with this uneasiness garbage. Do you feel uneasy every time you sign a credit card receipt and there's a tip line? Get over it.


Or get a service dog, They are trained to bark at you every time you don't tip


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> obviously you have never pushed buttons before, it is a huge hassle
> 
> Or get a service dog, They are trained to bark at you every time you don't tip


so funny 
omg

why is this troll still on here

I'm uneasy with creepy trolls


----------



## wgmartin (Jan 18, 2017)

Van, do you tip your server when you go out to eat? If you do is it based on excellent service only or do you tip like so many others (including myself) because you know the servers are in a very low earning position and our society sees that and helps them? Have you ever tried to wash/keep your car clean every day to provide to provide comfortable service? A good rideshare driver puts a lot into providing the service you use or used?

I will assume you tip wait staff. Maybe you don't. But, why would you tip someone who is doing the job they signed up for and nothing else. They signed up to deliver your food, keep your glass filled, etc. That's their job. Yet, you get into a vehicle and ask someone to take you to a particular destination, someone who is exercising far more responsibility than your waitress. Your life is in your driver's hands. He/she has to keep you safe from road hazards, bad/drunk drivers, bad weather, on and on... Rideshare drivers are in a low income position as well (no offense to the lucky ones who may be doing pretty well). If they do a good job, help with the luggage, etc. you should tip something.

I believe you said in one of your responses that higher pay should be tied to better pay rather than tips.. The rating system uber uses is one of the most useless, unfair surveys I have ever seen. All it takes is one person having a bad day and taking it out on the driver to lower their rating, or one snooty, egocentric person looking down on the driver to ruin their rating. There is no defense for the driver. They are guilty until proven innocent. The survey is totally useless the way it is!

I also tip my driver just like I always tip my server. You should too. Or, as you mentioned just quit using rideshare. It is your choice. By the way I also drive and when I do get a tip it encourages me to keep doing my best for every rider.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

OP, I will read all of the replies this weekend, but for the moment I want to respond to your post, in that it is a very good one and I think holds much of the sentiments of many Riders out there.

_So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:

And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
_
*Once again, thanks for being honest and forthright with your sentiments.*

I cannot tell you how many Lyft promotional emails I have trashed that promised me $100 in free ride credit because I hate the tip option. I turn away their "free money" and won't use the app. I deleted the app and will never use them. Anti-tipping is the only reason I used Uber.

*Ever think of using those promotional monies as the Tip? *

It's not that I'm cheap but tipping is a hassle and I hate the uneasiness around it. I am not opposed to you guys getting paid better or working the tip into my fare. But I hope people can read this and understand that I hate the element of giving me an option of what to give as that makes me and a lot of people very uncomfortable. I would be totally OK with people who get consistently high ratings getting paid more and maybe that's how they improve driver behavior and encourage great service but I don't feel comfortable with me having that option. I honestly avoid a lot of social environments and economic situations because I hate tipping.
I'm sure I dont speak for everyone but there's definitely a segment of the population that agrees with me.

*Tipping is a hassle, especially in this ever growing cashless society. But, Uber is making it easier (many of my L.A. passengers have stated they 'wished they could tip in app because they do not carry cash.' I am same way...credit card or phone app payments for everything.*

I'm just not comfortable. Someone mentioned in another thread that they expect five dollars per trip in tips. That's crazy, not only is that bringing the price closer to what a normal taxi (lose the savings) would charge, we shouldn't have to tip to compensate for Uber's poor payment.
I only use Uber because it is hasslefree, cheap, and convenient. The adding of tipping will just stop me from using the service altogether. I hate taxis mentioning, or making me feel guilted into tipping.

*No need to feel guilty or like you have to tip...really. It's there for those that choose to use it.*

And I think Uber realizes now how important drivers are but instead of addressing it properly by offering benefits or a better wage they forgot how important riders were. Only time will tell if my sentiment is echoed and the company starts to downsize or loser ridership. I honestly have no idea if that will really happen but I won't be using either app now and drive. I used to use Uber even when I had a car because it was easy and fun. Not anymore. If it's going to be only a dollar or two cheaper than calling a cab I would just call a cab every time.

*In almost every market Uber/Lyft is 50% to 70% cheaper than Taxis.*

The company is screwing themselves over by including tipping and I think they will pay for it down the road. To cave to the drivers concessions this early on is a sign of weakness and ignoring the fundamentals of the business model (one that all drivers agreed too). If more drivers decided to stop driving then they could afford to pay the drivers that still work there a more suitable wage and avoid this to be an issue. But to my defense, I never looked at Uber as a job anyone would want to do full-time. As many other riders have suggested in their posts, it always seemed like a fun part-time job to do if you have extra time and want to make a little extra money. That was sort of how the company marketed the driving position in my thoughts. So hearing people complain about it after they have agreed to the terms of their job seems ridiculous. If you don't like it you should just drive somewhere else. Clearly that's not what happened and things are changing. Obviously I am not a fan so I just want to share my thoughts.

*Great thoughts...honest ones. Discussion is good and healthy as you wrote. Uber is not a Job. Pretty certain many replies have probably already stated that. And, Uber both lied to drivers and riders from day one. They marketed to drivers that they could earn up to $90k a year...impossible even in the best situation. Actually, it is hard for more than 90% of drivers to earn minimum wage after paying for all their expenses. And Uber lied to passengers from Day 1 that The Tip Is Included - it never was. *

Bottom line: I would be happy if they just raise the price of the fare and give you guys a tip included as we (most riders) thought that was included initially. Again, I'm not here to be cheap but explain that I hate to be in a tipping guilt-trip situation. It will prevent me from using a service at all. Not that I think any of you will mind because you probably don't agree with what I'm saying, but I can assure you I am not alone and that the company needs riders just as much as the drivers. To me, they just gave away the only edge they had over any other rider-app or taxi services. And they should be concerned about it...

*I would recommend you rethink your not using Rideservice because there is the option to Tip now. Truly you are the one that looses out. If you do not desire to Tip, you really do not have to. If any drivers give you hassle or pressure to do so, simply report them to Uber/Lyft. This is an exchange of each of our time. Both parties need to respect the others part in such.

Lastly, restaurants and other service providing businesses intentionally pay a lower wage, knowing that the server etc.., are then motivated to work harder and smarter to increase their income with Tips. Travis Kalanick did not understand, or chose to ignore this fact with Uber. Lyft has had Tipping from day 1. Now Uber is realizing that either they need to raise the Rates and allow drivers to earn a fair amount or include tipping. This really is on Uber...they refuse to increase the amount the drivers earn, and are putting the tipping on the passenger to cover the difference, hopefully. Only time will tell.

Best! *


----------



## Seduciary (Jun 15, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> OP, I will read all of the replies this weekend, but for the moment I want to respond to your post, in that it is a very good one and I think holds mucthought the sentiments of many Riders out customers.
> 
> _So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> ...


I've heard stories about cab drivers begging for tips. I thought it may have been a couple isolated instances, but apparently many of them do that. It sounds tacky and desperate; to me at least. I thought only strippers verbally pressured customers for tips (that's what my friends told me).


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


Travis, no need to hide behind Internet anonymity

We all know you're an antisocial basement dweller at heart.



Seduciary said:


> True, they would still continue their nightly protocol, but they wouldn't be so quick to get on their phones to call Uber and Lyft if the rates were the same as a cab; especially if they saw one driving towards them - that would be the difference.


Plenty of them pay HIGHER than cab rates too....Although local old cabbies say they never, ever ran meters with bar hoppers.

Only ever negotiated "flat" (steep) fares


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


I agree I would much rather prefer the old rate of 1.30 per mile, tipping gave uber an advantage over lyft thats gone now.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

KingGoober said:


> This post is spot on... all of it! It's aggravating as hell to pick people up at a hotel for example where the PAX gives a bellman a $5 for basically putting luggage into my car.


I have a policy for that:

Hotel employees are NOT, under any circumstance, allowed to touch my vehicle.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...





van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


It's painfully obvious your are a millenial snowflake that is spending too much time on social networking and don't get out enough to see how the real world works.

Too bad for you, and too bad for us baby boomers because I fear we are leaving societal evolution to chance because of geeky people like you.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> No server in the US works for less than the federal minimum wage. The entire $2.13 pay is a good story to get people to tip more out of pity. By law servers who receive tips are required to be paid at least $7.25 per hour when tips and wages are combined. For each dollar the server makes in tips their pay is reduced by one dollar but can go no lower than $2.13 per hour. In essence when I give a server a tip I am just giving it to her employer and not the server.


Except local minimum wage is twice that.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

van morrison said:


> I won't be responding to all of these but I appreciate your response, as I said in my post...I already figured that you wouldn't miss me.
> But if my thoughts are echoed (and time will only tell if that's the case), you will eventually... that or just leave and get a job that pays better...or has more riders.
> Which is something that those who drive now and are upset can do now if inclined.
> BUT to be clear I'd choose the smelly person on the bus over someone dropping tacky hints about wanting a tip throughout my ride. Don't get me wrong, both situations are sleazy and uncomfortable for me, but at least I don't have to pay the "smelly person" an additional $5 after the unpleasantness. (And I drive).
> You have a great life as well!


You went to great lengths to prove the point that you are either cheap or anti-social. If you get in a Taxi, most of them also expect a tip, but to put it in perspective is like you trying to avoid giving a tip to a waiter at a nice restaurant and decide instead to eat at a Roach Coach.
Subtle way to cut you nose to spite your face, but I'm sure you will use either Lyft or Uber, why...? Because since the tip option is there AFTER the ride is over, there will be no more awkwardness in you quest for your penny-pinching excellence so you can keep stiffing your drivers over and over and over....


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

Sounds like Uberfunitis made a new profile.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

I never cared much for their tip monetary wise, but its the best way to tell me I did a great job.


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

OP it's a tipping OPTION, you don't have to tip. We would appreciate it but it's not required.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


Haha this guy. "I'm not cheap" haha ... post of the year. I got news ... you are cheap and an idiot for typing such a long post on this topic.


----------



## Kaleb379 (Feb 3, 2017)

When you go to a restaurant and you pay with credit card, have to sign the receipt and a tip option is there and is expected. This dude is crazy and has no logical argument. We, the riders, "did not know that the tip was not included" 

TROLL


----------



## mKat (May 19, 2016)

van morrison said:


> to be clear I'd choose the smelly person on the bus over someone dropping tacky hints about wanting a tip throughout my ride.


Someone says to you, "You can endure body odor (i.e. festering bacteria) for half an hour for free or you can have cleanliness for _five bucks_, and you choose the body odor? lol...dude, that's so cheap I can hear birds singing cheap cheap cheap. It's so cheap I don't believe you're sincere any longer. The whole post is trolling with 100lb test line imo.



Back it up Uber said:


> If you are not a tipper, then this feature is perfect for you. Previously if you were a rider with Uber and didn't tip cash there was a lot of drivers that would rate you low just on that alone. Now that there is tipping in the app, riders will get 5 stars for just being nice cause drivers won't know until after they rate you whether they got a tip or not.


Safe to assume you're not a driver? With just a couple of taps drivers can change a rider's rating. You've got it exactly backwards. Now that in-app tipping is here, making all those lame 'I don't carry cash' excuses null and void, and assuming the driver's service was excellent, riders will get hit again and again for not tipping.

If you rely on Uber to get around and don't like the idea of getting all the low-end drivers and cars plus waiting longer, I suggest you start tipping through the app. At least a buck or two for short rides and more for longer ones or if luggage/groceries were involved. Just a suggestion.


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

van morrison said:


> Hey there SeaHawk.
> 
> I probably won't be responding to too many more of these but I really appreciate this conversation.
> 
> But I do think you are misunderstanding me.


No one is misunderstanding you. Not even close.

You are a cheap a$$ POO pax who doesn't want to pay for (or can't afford)
service based luxuries like Taxi's and Restaurants.

That's correct. Uber and Taxi's are a LUXURY, not a right, as TK has mistakenly 
lead you and other cheap pax to believe

You should just stay home. And take the bus to and from work from now on.

*"Tipping is a hassle."*

LOL. So is hauling your cheap a$$ around town for $2.70. But drivers
do it anyway, right?


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

I think I found the POOL rider. Get back on the bus and get out of my car.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


>


Just cough in your buck like everybody else ya cheap mutt.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

AsianDriver said:


> This person is hired by Travis PR team to spin this tip thing and to prove his point.
> You all can see the this person's essay professionalism, which was well written, long and trying to demonstrate tipping is bad for Uber. By doing so, Travis PR team hopes that some media outlet will use this "essay" as ALL the riders' perspective etc...
> 
> To sum it up, the OP is a shill. No rider would spend all that much to carefully write, proofread a long essay like that, unless the writer is paid for that article.


Yeah if it was a real driver it would be full of typos and incoherent BS, like my long incoherent rambles.


----------



## Seduciary (Jun 15, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Yeah if it was a real driver it would be full of typos and incoherent BS, like my long incoherent rambles.


If it were a real "millennial" rider, it would also be full of typos, bad syntax, and 1,000 different acronyms, the kind you see in the daily news feeds on Facebook.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

L


SuzeCB said:


> I won't speak for anyone else, but I, as a driver, won't miss you. If you don't see the difference between us and taxis, and taxis do get tips, you haven't been paying attention at all. With Uber you get to not have to wait 45 minutes for your ride to show up, you get a clean well running car, a safe ride.
> 
> The simple fact of the matter is that in this country, people in the service industry get tipped. We are not compensated well for what we do, and we rely on our tips. If you don't like it, please feel free to purchase a car and drive yourself around. Or take a bus and sit next to some smelly person who hasn't bathed in the week. Have a good life.


I just wanted to clarify something here.

It's not actually the lack of tip from the OP and those like him/her. It's the attitude about it.

There are any number of reasons any given pax may not tip. I have no way of knowing what they may be. They all get the same clean car from me, the same bright smile welcoming them into it, and thanking them for riding with me when they get out. Ok, maybe a little brighter with a tip.

But the attitude that we don't deserve the same consideration as other service providers, especially when the fare they pay works out to being less than a bus (which happens quite often)? We all know what they can do with that, right?


----------



## UpoorPeople (Apr 13, 2017)

What the $#[email protected] is this post? A bad PR stunt? A dissertation on _tipophobia. _Never knew it was a thing. Explains a lot though .

I can't see someone who isn't a shill (or seriously OCD) spending their free time registering an account and then writing pages to express their deep existential angst over tipping, knowing full well how poorly it will be received. Some kind of bait.

_"Uber Reconsiders Tipping Option after Passenger Bullied on Driver Forum"_


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

no tip 
ok watch this douc*#ebag
next time i see your ping 
accept
park close to you 
wait
i collect 3.75
problem solved
*magic "wala"


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Nope, the federal law specifically states that a tipped min wage can be 2.13 but when combined with tips it must meet the fed min wage of at least 7.25 or the employer is required by law to make up the difference.


HAHAHAHAHA!!!! I love that story!


----------



## asriznet (Apr 13, 2017)

If OP is feeling awkward because drivers act differently since tipping option is introduced then he/she obviously have not taken enough uber rides or have been really unlucky or his town must have really bad drivers soliciting for tips...

i mean if the same drivers want to solicit for tips, he/she could have done it even before this feature was introduced...


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


Kalanick, you're fired. You don't control things anymore. 
We know you're frustrated but for God's sake man-up, show some self respect and please stop posting on UP.net how opposed to tipping you are.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Coming out of the WORST (ok tied for worst) paying uber market i'm fairly surprised to see this coming from Orlando.
> Tips are... AWESOME...
> 
> That's the only thing i have to say about the subject. Peoples generosity will amaze you sometimes. By perpetuating "tips included" and "Drivers make $18 an hour" lies uber has hurt it's drivers.
> ...


Great story. Thank you!



hulksmash said:


> Do you realize that the no tipping model was the idea of a sociopathic CEO who was essentially forced to resign because all the bad PR, disdain for drivers, and several other mistakes over the years. He wanted no tipping because he didn't care for drivers and only wanted to cater to millenials like yourself. This is the same guy who purposefully lost millions upon millions of investor money on subsidies and bonuses just to keep driver supply up and prices low for you so you wouldn't have to tip,
> We prefer higher rates as well, and like any profitable company, they will now have to pass those increases onto you the rider.
> 
> It was a fine concept when rates where decent years ago and when surge is high enough, but the problem is Travis lowered the rates to where you couldn't make min wage at base rates and still discouraged tipping. This led to cheap riders making demands for limo service at bus rates, demands for carrying luggage, groceries, unpaid wait, short drive thru runs, 20 min away pickups, and other things that costs drivers time and money, while encouraging riders not to show drivers any appreciation for those services (stars and badges don't count) all while making $5 or less before expenses on these type of rides.
> ...


^^^ what he said^^^


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Op does make a point uber was designed to be cheap. Tips wont improve a driver when people are quick to cancel and collect that 5 dollar instead of giving the customer the ride. Taxi companies are designed to be professionals and due to the drivers road knowledge and correct insurance the price is higher. In all honesty taxi and other professional transportation service are for those who can afford it.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Jamesmiller said:


> Op does make a point uber was designed to be cheap. Tips wont improve a driver when people are quick to cancel and collect that 5 dollar instead of giving the customer the ride. Taxi companies are designed to be professionals and due to the drivers road knowledge and correct insurance the price is higher. In all honesty taxi and other professional transportation service are for those who can afford it.


Oh good. Now that you are realizing just how professional, knowledgeable, respectful, well spoken, personable and clean taxis and their drivers are, go use them.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You know...for the life of me....

I just CAN'T and WON'T feel bad...

About accepting that $100 tip...

Because if you dont understand...

What receiving a tip is all about...

Then you my fine feathered friend...

Are a pathetic and sad individual...8O

And thats the TRUTH of it...

May you have an uplifting experience...

That possibly could change you life...

And THEN you may begin to understand...

Rakos

...just an old silly little monkey


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


BS.


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

please someone tell Travis aka "troll van morriscraptard"
to stop posting this
we dont care
get in a taxi ombre
pendeho
soucio
tacano
#bye Felicia, bye

i havr the worst spelling omg

oh and your a moron 
i forgot to mention that


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Tipping is only awkward for passengers who refuse to tip.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Tipping is only awkward if you...

Are not used to taking care of people...

You are not trained in handling money...

You were brought up on the moon...

You had a horrible social studies teacher...

You learned to torture animals when you were young
( I hope to god it wasnt monkeys)

I could go on but maybe you get the point...???

Rakos

I could just throw poo....8)


----------



## babalu (Dec 16, 2015)

van morrison said:


> I have. I do. My point is lost in these questions however...
> 
> One of the main reasons I like to Uber was because I don't enjoy those situations. But of course I have to live in this world and I have a been to restaurants and I tip. We are not arguing that cabs don't get tips, you are missing the point.
> 
> ...


I wish I was younger and working in the restaurant and you were dining 2nd time after you rounded your bill firm $99.50
To $100 and I wouldn't hesitate even second for you to get diarrhea before your meal finished...


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


Conservative people just don't get it.


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

mKat said:


> Someone says to you, "You can endure body odor (i.e. festering bacteria) for half an hour for free or you can have cleanliness for _five bucks_, and you choose the body odor? lol...dude, that's so cheap I can hear birds singing cheap cheap cheap. It's so cheap I don't believe you're sincere any longer. The whole post is trolling with 100lb test line imo.
> 
> Safe to assume you're not a driver? With just a couple of taps drivers can change a rider's rating. You've got it exactly backwards. Now that in-app tipping is here, making all those lame 'I don't carry cash' excuses null and void, and assuming the driver's service was excellent, riders will get hit again and again for not tipping.
> 
> If you rely on Uber to get around and don't like the idea of getting all the low-end drivers and cars plus waiting longer, I suggest you start tipping through the app. At least a buck or two for short rides and more for longer ones or if luggage/groceries were involved. Just a suggestion.


I am a driver and yes I know you can go change their rating later. I also know if you do it a lot, a uber employee told me, they stop actually changing their ratings. I only have done it 3 times over 4000 rides given. You really think if you are changing ratings constantly that Uber isn't going to notice and take your ability to change ratings away?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Urban Uber said:


> With an independent contractor situation we have with Uber and drivers. How would a better performing driver be paid with higher compensation if the RIDER pays based on time and miles. So... in your scenario the better performing drivers would be more expensive to the RIDER? What? If you didnt pass the extra expense of better performing drivers higher pay to the RIDER than Uber would make less margin on the better drivers. Wouldn't we get deactivated for being a better driver because UBER can't afford US.. making the beat up cars and worse drivers a better profit driver for UBER... this is crazy...if you don't like to tip or the experience makes you uncomfortable than don't do it... but to champion here in the UBer forum that NO tipping should be allowed is just crazy... My opinion...


It seems the " Better Performing " uber drivers only do 7 trips a week.

Not 40 a night like me



OdiousRhetoric said:


> Conservative people just don't get it.


Liberal people Get it.

FROM SOMEBODY ELSES POCKET !

Voting for a Living #


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

You


tohunt4me said:


> It seems the " Better Performing " uber drivers only do 7 trips a week.
> 
> Not 40 a night like me





tohunt4me said:


> It seems the " Better Performing " uber drivers only do 7 trips a week.
> 
> Not 40 a night like me
> 
> ...


Please name for me the person, place, investor, or business that doesn't get money from other people's pockets.


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

It takes a special kind of "person" to wish that a working class Uber driver a lower wage, just because the concept of tipping makes them uncomfortable. 

Not that they have to pay more.... But just because he is uncomfortable. 

I'm sure if that driver is driving to pay for diapers for his newborn, he's really worried about you feeling uncomfortable..... Or maybe he's worried about feeding/clothing his family. 

Maybe you should feel uncomfortable about complaining about tipping... Trying to prevent that person from giving his family what they need. 

I'm sure our hearts all bleed because the OP feels a little uncomfortable.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Tysmith95 said:


> Tipping is only awkward for passengers who refuse to tip.


It's awkward for pax who can't calculate basic percentages or who can't find the calculator app on their phone.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


I think that the only reason that Uber is adding the tip option is that Uber lost that issue in N.Y. Uber agrees with you but was forced to. Uber did not cave in until the NY issue.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/17/nyregion/new-york-city-uber-tipping-app.html?mcubz=0

There's your answer. Not sure if anyone else addressed it as it is late and I did not read many posts.

Drivers generally hate Uber and Travis "was" the most despised CEO in the U.S..

I drive and ride. I tip every driver usually $5 but I tip everyone. Drive thru Dunkin Donut coffee, take out food, etc. etc.

Most riders do not tip but Uberx is really low cost.

To all: Be well : )


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Tysmith95 said:


> Tipping is only awkward for passengers who refuse to tip.


There is nothing awkward in not tipping an Uber or Lyft, you just say thanks for the ride get out and shut the door nothing awkward about it. Hell most Ride share drivers are more shocked when you give them a tip than when you don't.


----------



## NCRBILL (Feb 13, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's a good idea. Maybe if you keep a 4.9 avg for a month then you have a lower % taken out from Uber. Have the rating system reset every month so drivers that underperform can have an opportunity to improve.


And throw out the highest and the lowest rating. This way that one low rating will not hurt you.


----------



## Rittz19007 (Nov 2, 2016)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


So when I spend 15 mins helping someone with there groceries or take someone out of my market and have to drive back with all dead miles and end up losing money on the fare or the countless other things riders ask us to do We should not be tipped The tipping option is much needed You are not forced to tip But sometimes we are asked to do more then just drive and people want to take care of us I drove cabs and Most of the time people tipped But this is becoming a cashless world so this was much needed I suggest you drive for one month and see what is asked of us and how much we really make But if not enjoy waiting up to a hour for a cab and paying 3 times as much I dont think you will do it for long


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

NCRBILL said:


> And through out the highest and the lowest rating. This way that one low rating will not hurt you.


So just like they score in Olympic diving competition.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> And see! This entire thing is proof why nobody likes you. Not even one person. You should kill yourself.


Be careful what you post. A teenage girl was convicted last week of unintentional homicide because she texted her boyfriend that exact same quote.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Kalee said:


> Oh good. Now that you are realizing just how professional, knowledgeable, respectful, well spoken, personable and clean taxis and their drivers are, go use them.


I do because i can afford it


----------



## Duro (Dec 22, 2016)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


You are going to stop using Uber? Great!!! It is an OPTION!!! Riders like you are despised....so picky and sensitive, such fragile, insatiable snowflakes that think the world owes them constant attention and pampering of their petty and trivial needs.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


I think in all reality you are right, you shouldn't have to tip your Uber driver, but rates are just way too low to be sustainable. Which is why Uber is adding the tipping feature. It's because they don't pay near enough and a. are losing drivers at an astounding pace. And b. Customer service is getting horrendous, because drivers are making less than minimum wage in a lot of cases. Your post first says they should add the tip in the fare instead of asking you, but then later you said you use Uber because it's cheap. It would no longer be as cheap if they added the tip to the fare automatically.

To your other point about doing this full time. I'm not one of them but have heard numerous stories on here from drivers that bought into the lease option Uber launched years ago. The problem was, at least in Orlando, but also did this in many markets. When they launched their program the rates were $1.2o a mile, which isn't awesome but you could actually make some decent money and I did while those rates were that. Then after a ton of people leased a car through Uber, they suddenly dropped the rate almost in half to $.65 a mile. This is when they didn't tout this as a side hustle. They touted this as you can make a good living driving for them. They only changed their slogan to the side hustle thing after they were sued multiple times for this ad.

I would love to make enough doing this that tips weren't the difference between minimum wage and slightly higher than minimum wage. But that's not the reality of what Uber has created. I also don't expect a tip from everyone, but the few that do tip are the ones that keep me from living in my car.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> To your other point about doing this full time. I'm not one of them but have heard numerous stories on here from drivers that bought into the lease option Uber launched years ago. The problem was, at least in Orlando, but also did this in many markets. When they launched their program the rates were $1.2o a mile, which isn't awesome but you could actually make some decent money and I did while those rates were that. Then after a ton of people leased a car through Uber, they suddenly dropped the rate almost in half to $.65 a mile. This is when they didn't tout this as a side hustle. They touted this as you can make a good living driving for them. They only changed their slogan to the side hustle thing after they were sued multiple times for this ad.


Is anyone actually locked into the lease though? I thought one of the selling points of that entire deal or at least the one being offered now is that after one month you could return and were not locked into any kind of long term commitment of any kind.


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

Rittz19007 said:


> So when I spend 15 mins helping someone with there groceries or take someone out of my market and have to drive back with all dead miles and end up losing money on the fare or the countless other things riders ask us to do We should not be tipped The tipping option is much needed You are not forced to tip But sometimes we are asked to do more then just drive and people want to take care of us I drove cabs and Most of the time people tipped But this is becoming a cashless world so this was much needed I suggest you drive for one month and see what is asked of us and how much we really make But if not enjoy waiting up to a hour for a cab and paying 3 times as much I dont think you will do it for long


You forgot this

.


----------



## GriffBetterPtkfgs (Feb 18, 2016)

Only read a few posts of OP and he is the type of guy I'd never want to be around. Sounds so much like a weak no spine emotional jellyfish. Yuck you seem like an annoyance to be around.



uberchimp said:


> you talk too much, you complain too much, you are too much of a problem poo-pax, thank god I I only do Select so I dont have to ever pick you up, you should get a bus pass and taxi coupons
> you should delete your uber app, double check and make sure you deleted your lyft, ride the bus, take a taxi and send your complains and opinions to metro and yellow cab. I'm sure you are a very nice person, please don't get offended or hurt. You are a hilary supporter, antifa-poo. Good-luck, with your future ride experiences.


 Haha spot on.


----------



## CarmEsp (Feb 25, 2017)

Rittz19007 said:


> I suggest you drive for one month and see what is asked of us and how much we really make


You are a crazy person. The person you are talking to is so uncomfortable with the *idea* of the *possibility* of tipping that even the *upcoming* *option* to tip is already enough for them to decide to not use the service again.

How do you think they would feel to have to *ask* for a tip? They would have melted long before even taking a single passenger.


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

Tipping isn't awkward. You're awkward. Reach into your Velcro wallet and leave the car with some dignity.

I feel like a ***** when I get out of a car without tipping, and I'm not even an "alpha male" by any means. It's literally the weakest trait I can easily identify about a person, so if you continue you to not do it, it will allow others to size you up as just that's, hence why you're here anonymously.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Iceagetlc said:


> Tipping isn't awkward. You're awkward. Reach into your Velcro wallet and leave the car with some dignity.
> 
> I feel like a ***** when I get out of a car without tipping, and I'm not even an "alpha male" by any means. It's literally the weakest trait I can easily identify about a person, so if you continue you to not do it, it will allow others to size you up as just that's, hence why you're here anonymously.


Not tipping your uber driver is not awkward at all, hell the majority of riders don't tip.


----------



## UberwhoIaM (Apr 26, 2016)

jonhjax said:


> Good post Mears. Don't you love it when people do great things like that? I've gotten $100 for a $30 ride and $150 for a $50 ride before and a couple of others like that in about 5 years of taxi driving but I don't know if that would've happened with uber.
> Hey guys and gals, I'm not trying to troll or brag, just stating what I believe to be true. A lot of us taxi drivers here in Jacksonville are having as tough a time making a living as uber drivers.


I picked up a young guy that totaled his car the week prior. His girlfriend was seriously injured He was ok. He needed to go to his GF house then to his car at the junk yard to get some personal belongings out of it then back home.

He was planning on getting a different uber at each spot but I had offered to make it all one trip for him. I also helped him carry some things from the totaled car to my trunk. The entire trip was about to $70 fare and he insisted that I stop at the ATM and he Handed me a wad of cash. I wasn't going to be rude and count it in front of him so once he got out of the vehicle at the last destination I was shocked to see he had given me $90. Tipping is based on good service. I've been tipped by all kinds of people rich and poor.



van morrison said:


> Dicey,
> 
> Sorry I made your blood pressure rise. But these are my opinions and they're very valid. You calling my post contradictory or calling me cheap or saying my rating sucks just shows how ignorant you really are. Clearly you haven't read my original post carefully or the concept was just just too grand and went right over your head.
> 
> ...


First of all I'd like to thank *(Travis K.)* Oh sorry I mean *Van Morrison* for taking the time to waste ours!

I look forward to you getting a DWI or maybe stop drinking out. You say this is your opinion and we should respect it. Well Ted Bundy's opinion was it was ok to rape and kill woman. Should we respect his opinion?



Duro said:


> You are going to stop using Uber? Great!!! It is an OPTION!!! Riders like you are despised....so picky and sensitive, such fragile, insatiable snowflakes that think the world owes them constant attention and pampering of their petty and trivial needs.


Exactly the same people that used to get a trophy for losing....


----------



## Uber Shenanigans (Mar 24, 2017)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


I am seriously concerned about your mental health.
You should talk to a shrink about your fear of tipping and being given options. 
Please make an appointment. 
What you have is a personality disorder. 
I am not being mean

This post makes no sense.
This guy is uncomfortable about his phone giving him an option to tip?
He is having a moment with his phone? 
Uncomfortable feeling between him and his phone?

I am so confused .
I am going to go hide in a dark room and cry now. I wish I had not read this post.
What is happening to our people. 
Lmfao sadly


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

If it wasn't already posted. Don't use uber. 

/thread


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You get out of Uber...

What you put in...

Karma works!

Rakos


----------



## Cookie something (Apr 18, 2017)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


I agree. I was a rider for years before I got my car. Now that I'm a driver I never expect tips and when the conversation turns to Uber va lyft type thing I admit I don't like the idea of topping.

The whole idea of Uber, even before considering the clean car etc, is to get in, get to your destination, and get out. Don't need to hit an atm to carry a few dollars around just for Uber when the design was to make everything hassle free.


----------



## Ironhawk2 (Feb 24, 2017)

So you said you do tip taxis and servers. But why not uber drivers. I understand you being uncomfortable with the tipping option because you don't want the burden on you. I drive in the lowest uber market in the country. (Detroit) have you ever been in a uber with a tip box? If not, then if the in app tip option would not come available, then more and more drivers would get those in their cars. And that tip box would be right in front of you. Wouldnt that be more pressure on you. Because now the driver would know that you are cheap and don't tip. So you better not be standing close to puddle when i drop you off.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Ironhawk2 said:


> So you said you do tip taxis and servers. But why not uber drivers. I understand you being uncomfortable with the tipping option because you don't want the burden on you. I drive in the lowest uber market in the country. (Detroit) have you ever been in a uber with a tip box? If not, then if the in app tip option would not come available, then more and more drivers would get those in their cars. And that tip box would be right in front of you. Wouldnt that be more pressure on you. Because now the driver would know that you are cheap and don't tip. So you better not be standing close to puddle when i drop you off.


Would not be a driver all that long with the majority of people using ubers do not tip, and you taking that kind of action and attitude towards them. It would not take all that long before you were deactivated for low ratings if you were to actually consistently do those things.


----------



## Ironhawk2 (Feb 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Would not be a driver all that long with the majority of people using ubers do not tip, and you taking that kind of action and attitude towards them. It would not take all that long before you were deactivated for low ratings if you were to actually consistently do those things.


Lol really dude i was joking. I have been driving for 2 years now and never have been deactivated. My ratings fine. I dont have a tip box but 75 percent of my riders tip and i never ask or expect. So i dont know what your ratings are nor do i care but if majority of your riders don't tip. Than your doing something wrong.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Ironhawk2 said:


> Lol really dude i was joking. I have been driving for 2 years now and never have been deactivated. My ratings fine. I dont have a tip box but 75 percent of my riders tip and i never ask or expect. So i dont know what your ratings are nor do i care but if majority of your riders don't tip. Than your doing something wrong.


I do not accept tips at all, I don't tip so I do not feel that it is correct to take tips either.


----------



## UberMD1989 (Apr 30, 2017)

I assume you have stopped visiting restaurants, barber shops, and any other storefront in the service industry that prints a tip line on their receipts.


----------



## Ironhawk2 (Feb 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I do not accept tips at all, I don't tip so I do not feel that it is correct to take tips either.


And that is your choice. What you should do, just to see what reaction you get. Go to a restaurant order what you want. Get great service from the server. The server gives you the bill. You pay with credit card. And under tip write service was great!!! Heres 5 stars. Than go back there the next day and request that same server. You think she would be excited to wait on you. Majority of the reason why riders don't tip is because when uber first rolled out they said in the rider app that there is no reason to tip. Because tipping's included in the fare. So the 2.65 booking fee uber charges. Or whatever the charge is in your market. The rider thinks this goes to the driver. Most riders have no clue what the driver gets. With that being said i have no problem with riders that don't tip. It will not effect the ratimg i give them. In fact out of the 3100 rides i have given only 3 were one star. The rest were 5. But the riders that know what drivers really get paid. And refuse to tip for whatever reason. I won't give you ride. My time and service is not worth even a dollar. Really? We have to pay our own gas. If i dont get any rides. I get nothing. At least a server gets an hourly wage. And wastes no gas. I won't order a pizza if i don't have enough to tip.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

van morrison said:


> Thanks Seal.
> 
> I completely understand where you're coming from. But you need to understand that I'm trying to say that I'm not comfortable with the idea of having to tip.
> Yes maybe that's a mindset that was more prevalent in the 80s but I wouldn't know as I was born in the 80s.
> ...


tipping is necessary and if you get around the idea then don't use services that depend on it period.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Jamesmiller said:


> Op does make a point uber was designed to be cheap. Tips wont improve a driver when people are quick to cancel and collect that 5 dollar instead of giving the customer the ride. Taxi companies are designed to be professionals and due to the drivers road knowledge and correct insurance the price is higher. In all honesty taxi and other professional transportation service are for those who can afford it.


I call BS, it proportion to Uber if cab drivers had the ability to get $15 after waiting 5 mins they would be cashing out all day especially in an area with a bunch of short fares.



Back it up Uber said:


> I am a driver and yes I know you can go change their rating later. I also know if you do it a lot, a uber employee told me, they stop actually changing their ratings. I only have done it 3 times over 4000 rides given. You really think if you are changing ratings constantly that Uber isn't going to notice and take your ability to change ratings away?


Do you honestly think they change their ratings anyway?

RESOLVED


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Ironhawk2 said:


> My time and service is not worth even a dollar. Really? We have to pay our own gas. If i dont get any rides.


Your time and service are worth whatever you value it to be, and can get another person to agree to pay. Even a cancelation fee is over a dollar.

If you think that your time and service are worth more than what is being offered than wait and don't accept pings. We have plenty of people like that in my market, they only work when there is a surge that is greater than whatever amount that it is that they value their time and service to be worth.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

van morrison said:


> So I am a brand-new poster to this forum.
> I also realize that posting this takes some sort of courage because it is clear that this is mainly represented by a community of Uber drivers. I don't do this to be mean or just piss people off. But I did want to bring up a point of view from the rider perspective that I haven't seen present in here yet. I think any healthy forum should encourage people with polar-opposite thought processes to speak out like this. Not done to ensue a riot but to represent both sides of the coin (even if not everyone shares the same view). It's how the justice system works with juries and I think it should work here. So here it goes:
> 
> And I realize that this won't be a popular post because so many people are drivers. But I hate the fact that Uber is now including the tipping feature.
> ...


Nearly a whole page about you not wanting to tip? So don't tip and be done with it. Damn....


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Finally caught up! God, he's a whiny one!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

wb6vpm said:


> Finally caught up! God, he's a whiny one!


Don't be cruel, he has a disability and should be allowed to park in handicap parking spots as well


----------



## Normanite (Jun 28, 2017)

Uber and Lyft are relatively inexpensive, so basically I don't expect budget-minded folks to be eager to shell out any extra cash should it tax their delicate comfort zones. I was a little shocked at first by the lack of tips, but then again I never tricked my ride out with a karaoke machine and I don't do magic tricks at stoplights or any of that other corny sh*t other drivers in my area get up to.

Uber has given people the green light to be a cheap f*ck. It's the one guideline most people never miss, somehow!


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Boom611 said:


> You say
> 1. Your not comfortable with drivers.
> 2. Your uncomfortable with the upcoming tipping.
> 
> My solution is you walk or take a bus!


And, don't forget, "STAY OUT OF MY SECTION in the restaurant!"


----------



## Rittz19007 (Nov 2, 2016)

CarmEsp said:


> You are a crazy person. The person you are talking to is so uncomfortable with the *idea* of the *possibility* of tipping that even the *upcoming* *option* to tip is already enough for them to decide to not use the service again.
> 
> How do you think they would feel to have to *ask* for a tip? They would have melted long before even taking a single passenger.


Lol They would understand the extras we do and how tips help us big time And I don't think people ask for tips are make pax uncomfortable trying to get them Do you feel uncomfortable when your sever is bringing you a new drink before you even finish or is checking up on you to make sure food is ok No of course not because it's good service Difference is there hourly pay covers there taxes and they don't have to pay for new tires because there customers gave no warning off the 3 foot ditch On there street Not to mention car was oil changes tolls you get stuck paying trying to get to a pax broke down on a highway and a thousand other things we have to pay out of pocket


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Coming out of the WORST (ok tied for worst) paying uber market i'm fairly surprised to see this coming from Orlando.
> Tips are... AWESOME...
> 
> That's the only thing i have to say about the subject. Peoples generosity will amaze you sometimes. By perpetuating "tips included" and "Drivers make $18 an hour" lies uber has hurt it's drivers.
> ...


That's awsome! I love to hear stories like this.


----------

